# Chalk in aquarium water?



## bananas

I need to increase calcium and magnesium ion levels in my tank. I have one tank just for my snail so there are no fish at all in it, just one apple snail. I noticed that chalk is actually just calcium carbonate. So would it be healthy to put a piece of chalk in the water? It's a 5 gal tank.


----------



## TLM4x4

alot of ppl use a cuttlebone which is usually sold in the bird section of a petstore, it is calcium and can be broken in small pieces and dropped into your hob filter system.


----------

